# Planting Anacharis



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I am thinking about planting some Anacharis I have floating in my tank into the substrate. When I first bought this type of plant I initially planted it but it kept dying and breaking off at the base while the rest of the stem was thriving, so I've been letting it float. This was about 6 months ago and only 3 months after I initially set up the tank. For those of you who have successfully kept this planted, and I've seen pictures of of this kept successfully and beautifully, how do you manage to stop this from happening to your Anacharis?

The differences between now and then is my tank is more heavily planted, and I'm continuing the process to make it more densely planted, and I've been using Seachem Flourish every week for the past couple of months.

Thank you for your input.
DanielaMarie


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

I just stick it 1/4" into the Floramax and then the rhizome will start growing close to the gravel and get grounded in and start growing. Oh you can use plant weights to weigh it down too.


----------

